# Cisco Aironet 350 PCMCIA Issues



## dead_rabbit (Oct 4, 2010)

My efforts to to get my aironet 350 PCMCIA card working have been confounded by the rather cryptic error message- 
	
	



```
an0: wlan_clone_create: reject, not an 802.11 device
```
 after attempting to initialize the card as per the instructions in the the handbook-
`# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev an0`

The rejection complaint is baffeling because the card seems to register, as far as I can tell, as a wireless interface without a problem-

```
an0: <Cisco Systems 350 Series Wireless LAN Adapter> at port 0x100-0x13f irq 10 function 0 config 5 on pccard1
```
 Any insight into this issue would be appreciated.  

`$  uname -msr`

```
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE i386
```


----------



## richardpl (Oct 4, 2010)

Driver was never ported to new 802.11 API.
I dunno if there was ever patch for new API to test it on current@.

Take look at ancontrol(8)

You can't and don't need to create wlanX when using this driver.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello,

Apologies for reviving this topic but I have recently inherited this device.

Whilst the card itself is completely useless for me (does not support WPA) it has the uncanny ability to induce kernel panics.

Much to the despair of my workmates, by simply plugging it in and out of a machine running FreeBSD, Ubuntu, Arch linux it causes a panic and the whole machine reboots.

(So far any OS seems to explode apart from OpenBSD and Windows)

It is awesome


----------

